# Did Doordash cut pay?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

My first order today the pickup was 7 miles away and the drop off 7 miles as well for $11.50. That’s way too low I could make that on UE. Now I get a $92 order from Cheesecake going 3.8 miles away and it’s only $10.50? They got rid of the hourly guarantee too which doesn’t really matter on a Sunday’s but still.

Anyone else notice lower payouts on DD? Don’t tell me I have to go back to UE full time


----------



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> My first order today the pickup was 7 miles away and the drop off 7 miles as well for $11.50. That's way too low I could make that on UE. Now I get a $92 order from Cheesecake going 3.8 miles away and it's only $10.50? They got rid of the hourly guarantee too which doesn't really matter on a Sunday's but still.
> 
> Anyone else notice lower payouts on DD? Don't tell me I have to go back to UE full time


Yes.. today I got about 40 different $6-8 orders and my acceptance rate dropped to 18% haha

Good luck making money out there


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

I used to work for uber eats and i never came close to making what i make on door dash


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> My first order today the pickup was 7 miles away and the drop off 7 miles as well for $11.50. That's way too low I could make that on UE. Now I get a $92 order from Cheesecake going 3.8 miles away and it's only $10.50? They got rid of the hourly guarantee too which doesn't really matter on a Sunday's but still.
> 
> Anyone else notice lower payouts on DD? Don't tell me I have to go back to UE full time


Ubereats will soon follow. From the looks of it, UberEats also cut boost rates in NYC today. I think all these companies follow and study each other rates and then drop it as low as they can to see who still wanna drive.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yep. I noticed this the last 3 weeks my base pay steadily went down. My average Deliver Fee paid to me has been only 2.21 / order. It used to be my average would be a little over 10/order after tips. These last three weeks it has plummeted to 7.96 / order. This has caused me to reduce the distance I will drive significantly. Because of that my acceptance rate has fallen to 37%.


----------

